# Update on my planted tank.



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Time to show you guys a few pictures. 

Tank: 10 gallon 
Co2: homemade co2 low pressure sugar/yeast mix
Fertilizer: mirical grow once a week
Substrate: white silica sand

Pictures.











































Also planted like 15ish new bulbs so far two have broke open, also my java moss wall is doing pretty good so far. 

Enjoy


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I like everything to over grow like crazy I think that looks the best for planted tanks, besides the Lilly's I always cut them because they grow like crazy iv never had a plant grow so fast. On the left and right side of the tank are all the bulbs. I'm also waiting to find dwarf hair grass to plant around the center of the tank but no fish stores around me ever have it ;(


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Also I don't think you can see it in the pictures but the plants on the left have started to seed so soon I should have more of them. I found like 4 seeds floating on the top this past week so I re planted them in the center.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

some nice looking growth there bud. Now we need to work on some aquascaping. Bunch those plants up tight and make them dense. Taller ones in the back, medium in the center, and short in the front. Dont try to make it to balanced though. A little chaos is part of nature.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

It doesn't show it well in the pictures but there is a lot of the gassy plants about 10-15 of them and they are super close. Also some do better then others with the growth so one day a back one is taller the next the front one is. It makes it difficult lol. Also since they are so close they uproot themselves from time to time. Kind of sucks but I figure after I prove to myself that I can care for a planted tank for at least 6 months then I'm going to move these plants to my 55g also grass looking ones I'm thinking of adding to my cichlid tank. I have already cut down two of them because they reach out of the tank. They are fun to watch grow though. Maybe tomorrow I'll move a few things around. But as of now everything has been doing well and growing pretty good.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

looks really nice, glad you have succes with diy co2, I didn't


----------



## airickj (Jul 22, 2012)

What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks, I'm thinking of making a video on it tonight I show grogan how bunched up it really is. The plant is called wild celery or eel grass. I think it looks cool and is a vary bright green. I can't wait till I get more plants. I still really want to find dwarf hair grass or Drarf baby tears for the foreground. I also want to find something with more color so it's not just all green. Iv been thinking of finding a bundle deal on plants


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Iv got some overkill on my light but it's what works for me it's a coralife 96w light I'll add a picture in a few min.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

This is the same one that I'm using on my planted tank. I took this one off my saltwater tank. That's the reason why it's full of salt


----------



## airickj (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow!, that is definitely overkill, what is it like 4 10k bulbs? Are you using actinic bulbs too?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

It's one big bulb that's 96w 50/50 it's made to grow coral but I used it on this tank. I started everything from bulbs so it all adapts. and it's the only light I had good luck with.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Didn't you have a problem with that light in your planted aquarium though? I though it was killing one of your plants


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I did with the other bulb, because one had a brand new bulb and one was a older bulb. I swapped the lights and since then iv had no problems. Now everything has real good growth and iv been having no problems. The other problem I had was with my t8 lights they killed off almost everything. I figure I just have super bad luck. And last night when I was talking about the plants uprooting themselves I must have jinxed myself because today two of them were floating. And that's when I run into problems because then they sit so close to the light and get burnt by it.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Cory1990 said:


> I like everything to over grow like crazy I think that looks the best for planted tanks, besides the Lilly's I always cut them because they grow like crazy iv never had a plant grow so fast. On the left and right side of the tank are all the bulbs. I'm also waiting to find dwarf hair grass to plant around the center of the tank but no fish stores around me ever have it ;(


Ha! Compared to my planted ten gallon tank, trust me, your plants look they are growing out of control.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks I'm tried to succeed at the planted tank. So far so good iv got a lot more to learn before I get it perfect. 

Just for you grogan iv pushed everything back again



























I can't wait for the new seeds to grow and I'll have so much more space filled up.


----------

